# Louisiana Limits Sabine Lake Update



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The recent rains did not effect the fishing on Sabine Lake. The trout are still biting early. Catching a few reds and flounders also.

Due to a cancellation for this weekend, I have Saturday the 27th open.

Email me at [email protected] if interested.

Let's go fishing!!


----------

